# Support group Raleigh/Durham



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Would like to start up a support group in Raleigh/Durham area is anyone is interested.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

I have been looking for support groups in this area. I would like to join


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi, Dora. That's great! Maybe we can start something up soon if we get at least another person or two. If you would like to chat between us that would be cool too. PM or email me if your still interested.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. My most problematic issue is public speaking. I was primarily looking for larger support group where I would get a chance to face it more often and improve it. If you know any such groups in raleigh/durham area, pl. let me know.
Regarding chatting, I am more comfortable with using this support form. Nothing against you. Pl. don't mistake me.


----------



## CynthiaC (Jun 30, 2006)

*Support Group - Raleigh area*

Hello,
I'm interested in being part of a support group or at least emailing/messaging first...34 years old...female...not seeking a romantic relationship. My only interaction with people these days are with the cast of "Everybody Loves Raymond" and "Friends." Would like to meet with some real live human beings outside of my TV set. I moved to Raleigh almost a year ago but - surprise - haven't gotten out much. Interested in sharing experiences?

Cynthia


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Cynthia, 

I to find I'm having trouble getting myself out of the house. I have lived in Durham 11 years and really haven't got out much either. All I seem to do is work and come home. I'm currently in therapy and seems to be helping me get better working toward become more sociable. I hoping some of us can meet somewhere for a little social practice and maybe meet some new friends. I'm currently not really looking for any kind of romatic relationship either, just friends for now. PM me and maybe we chat. Hope to hear from you.

- Lonestar


----------



## mingofalls (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, my name is Christopher, and I'm alot like Cynthia. I'm looking for a local support group, I am depressed, and also have social anxiety. I hate to go out, I'm afraid to. I stay secluded, and my life is dwindling away. I need to know that there are others out there like me, so I can learn from them of how they deal with this on a daily basis. I never used to be like this, I don't know what to do about it. I'm scared, and lonely all at the sametime. I just want some human contact.


----------

